# First time grooming



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

After reading quite a few posts on here and other reviews I decided to go with the Wahl brevara clippers so I could groom Una myself. I have zero experience with clippers so this was quite the mission I had given myself. Over the past few days I've clipped her feet. This is a very tricky task! I used lots of treats and managed to get them all done in three sessions. Today was bath day and I decided to trim her face as she was really starting to look shaggy. Once again I used lots of treats and managed to finish the job. It is far from perfect but with a first time groomer and wiggly puppy I'm still pleased with the results!

Before:


After :


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Great job, she's beautiful!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

She looks great! It gets easier with practice, of course! 

I do face, feet, tail myself and I can set a few patterns or follow a pattern set by someone else. I don't like to scissor so much. I'm going to take Hazel to a groomer for her scissoring but I like her long and shaggy so that won't be but every 6-8 months if even then. I CAN scissor, I just don't like to. 

Just doing FFT will save you a small fortune!


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Im not too sure of what to do with her tail at this point. It seems pretty scraggly so I was thinking of letting it grow more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You did a wonderful job! Boy, is her color is gorgeous!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Awww! She is so pretty! You did such a great job on her face and feet.

Keep at it, and it will get easier. Not sure what you mean about her tail? She is still little, so it will take time her hair to fill out/grow. Just shave a little bit at the base of her tail to give it the "pom" look, if that's what you want.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

wow- that was your first time? you are amazing! she looks great- im still working up the nerve to do my puppy and i've done it before! She is just so wiggly im afraid ill nik her!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful work!! I'm in awe .


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What beautiful markings your Poodle has! I think you did a great job.


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Axeldog said:


> Awww! She is so pretty! You did such a great job on her face and feet.
> 
> Keep at it, and it will get easier. Not sure what you mean about her tail? She is still little, so it will take time her hair to fill out/grow. Just shave a little bit at the base of her tail to give it the "pom" look, if that's what you want.


She has an undocked tail and it is quite long and curls over her back when she walks. It's over a foot long! I think I'll just have to shave 1/3 of it? I'm going to wait until she has her coat change though.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, I'm with princesspenny and streetcar, amazing job for a first attempt. I'm getting better with the face but still really struggle with the feet, at this point I just want to maintain between grooms. I bought an andis clipper first and then got the wahl bravura and I just love it, lightweight and much quieter. Abbey goes to the groomer next week and I'm wondering about her tail, she also has a natural tail. The hair on it was quite wispy at first but now at 20 weeks it is filling out nicely. I would love to see pics of natural tails that have some shaving on them.
I should mention Abbeys tail doesn't curl over her back, so not sure how it would look shaved.


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your compliments! Every since I got her I've been preparing for that first groom. I figured since I didn't know what I was doing, I would try to get her as comfortable as possible with me holding her nose and moving her head around. The hardest part was getting the line from her ear to her eye as I don't have a proper grooming table so she is just standing on a folding table with no restraints.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought a folding table from Costco and used two sided carpet tape to lay rubber matting on the tabletop. Then just purchased the arm, it works great for me.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Caddy said:


> I bought a folding table from Costco and used two sided carpet tape to lay rubber matting on the tabletop. Then just purchased the arm, it works great for me.


I did the same thing for many years and it worked great for me. But last year I wanted a real grooming table so that I could move the goose neck light, grooming arm, and sometimes the holder for the dryer on any side of the table. The utility table only had enough edge on the ends of the table for me to attach clamps to the table. I ended up buying a custom table that was lower than normal so that I could sit down with a chair on wheels and groom mostly from the chair, which was easier on my neck. 

But there is no need to buy a grooming table at first. A folding utility table works fine with a mat and a grooming arm. Of course, you stop using the grooming arm after the dog gets used to grooming. Then I put it away until the next puppy.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't restrain Hazel on the table. I probably should but she's never made to jump off. (I will not teach her to jump on and off the grooming table). My grooming table is old and a little small and a little tall for me. I have an arm and noose and I used them when she was really young but they get in my way and I'm use to working without them so I stopped putting it on the table. Now she doesn't even make a move to jump off.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I too have a 4ft folding table that i simply bought a grooming arm to attach to it- i like it because it doubles as my dh's craft table- duel purpose  My arco mini's just came in the mail and they are charging now- im hoping that ill finally get to do pennys face! I hope it turns out as good as yours!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Una looks beautiful and you did a great job on het grooming


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi,
good job, keep up the good work!
If I may make a suggestion, on the hair between her eyes, instead of a straight line across, I'd go with an inverted 'V". It seems to open up the eyes a bit more. The top of the 'V" should not be higher than the top of her eyes.
Really, neat work! Excellent!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You people are all suckers. She didn't do that herself. That's a professional job. She's pulling your leg. :lie: :nono:

J/k. :aetsch: But seriously! That is a mighty fine job, especially for your first time. And your pup is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi,
> good job, keep up the good work!
> If I may make a suggestion, on the hair between her eyes, instead of a straight line across, I'd go with an inverted 'V". It seems to open up the eyes a bit more. The top of the 'V" should not be higher than the top of her eyes.
> Really, neat work! Excellent!


Hehe. I tried the inverted v but couldn't quite get it this time. I just couldnt figure out the right approach and sweep of the clippers.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
Use the clipper corner for the 'V'. Don't be afraid, you can do it!
Never never cut ABOVE Una's eyes. She would look surprised all of the tiem and you'd loose the beautiful eyebrows!
I had a poodle who would come for grooming that had the eyes shaved just above the top of the eyes. She looked ridiculous! owner had had a baby and only needed grooming for a few months until she could get a handle of having a baby and 2 small poodles. She was excellent with the feet and poop shoot, but the eyes??? I didn't have to do much, just trim up the body. (dogs were expertly bathed and dried when they arrived, so yeah, it was easy!) It was a fun few months!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Really nice job! My pup has a long dock that has a bit of a curve. You can twist the hair on the end, pinching the hair gently where the tail ends and just run the clippers over the long hair. Leaves about an inch of hair on the tip, but gets rid of the long wispy stuff. This will do fine while you are waiting for the hair on your pup's tail to get thicker.


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

She is adorable! Raven is a year old and her tail is still scraggly too, especially compared to the rest of her coat. I just try to do the best pouf possible and keep it trimmed up so it's not so droopy.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

She looks great! Beautiful girl, great grooming job.


----------

